# Mystery button - any suggestions?



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there!

We have a mystery button in Delores. We've asked the Elddis people at a show and they had no idea. They gave us an email address for a technical guru somewhere in Elddis but he never answered. So does anyone on here have any suggestions..?

We've tried to see if it powers the radio when the keys are out of the ignition, but alas no. Is it just a spare button?

Many thanks!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ejector seat.


dave p


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> ejector seat.
> 
> dave p


Sadly not. If we can't come up with anything for it am thinking of mounting a gun turret on the roof and using it to control that and eliminate idiot drivers...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hot line to dealer ?

There isn't a photo in your manual is there ? The Eldiss manuals used to be on their website ...

G


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Hot line to dealer ?
> 
> There isn't a photo in your manual is there ? The Eldiss manuals used to be on their website ...
> 
> G


Nope - tried that too. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe its for some form of external charging like a solar panel or wind turbine.
It's more likely to be a cloaking device button which I think we have somewhere judging by the way some people just pull out on us.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Could it just be a spare switch in case you wanted to add something. I had a couple of these on the switch panel of my boat?

Try taking the panel off and see if it is wired up or not.

David


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

The-Clangers said:


> Try taking the panel off and see if it is wired up or not.


 8O Neither of us have a good track record with things electrical - perhaps safest for all concerned if it just remains a mystery...


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Why not try switching absolutely everything off and then switch on the mystery switch whilst watching your battery / current display on your control panel. If it shows something is drawing current, then the plot thickens - if not then it is probably a spare switch.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

The "Aux" button on our Autotrail switches the outside light on over the hab door.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Was the control panel was fitted by a previous owner - looks like it if Elddis didn't know ? Did you buy it via a dealer ? Would they have the address of the previous owner and be prepared to pass on your query ? Presumably there is no makers name on the control panel to write to ?

We bought a van from a dealer years ago and they still write to us regularly so they at least keep addresses on computer.

G


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Delores said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We have a mystery button in Delores. We've asked the Elddis people at a show and they had no idea. They gave us an email address for a technical guru somewhere in Elddis but he never answered. So does anyone on here have any suggestions..?
> 
> ...


For retro-fitting something like an awning light :?:


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to own a Autocruise that had a similar switch on the control panel. This was used to supply 12v power to an external water pump used to fill up the internal on board tank from an external water carrier. Do you have a 12v plug near to your water filler?

Keith


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We have a number of mystery switches in our old Hymer. I think some were added by the previous owner but a couple are on the habitation panel - there isn't a picture or description of the panel in the owner manual which Hymer emailed me! We even have a whole gauge which is a mystery to us!

I say mystery - really only a mystery because we haven't got around to looking up what the German means!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a switch which apparently switches between the vehicle and the leisure battery for use in the vehicle, just a thought / guess but really have no idea!   :? 

Dave


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi

I would have said it feeds the aux socket for the tv, or tv aerial booster

nick


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

AUX 1 is a spare. Try connecting a ammeter in series with the leisure battery then see if the amps change as the switch is turned ON and OFF. At least it will determine if its doing something.

Posibilities easilly not considered are :-

Heater for gas regulator. (standard kit on many German vans)
Light inside a locker.
Discrete blue wally lights hidden behind radiator grille!!


Have fun

C.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Was the control panel was fitted by a previous owner - looks like it if Elddis didn't know ? Did you buy it via a dealer ? Would they have the address of the previous owner and be prepared to pass on your query ? Presumably there is no makers name on the control panel to write to ?
> 
> We bought a van from a dealer years ago and they still write to us regularly so they at least keep addresses on computer.
> 
> G


Address of previous keeper is on the V5C (logbook)

http://tinyurl.com/264n456

Front cover section 2 in green.


----------

